# 2007 NBA Draft thread



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Greg Oden and Ohio State are playing Cincinatti right now on CBS. Let's get in on this!


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, Odgen has looked pretty impressive so far. Damn, I would piss myself to see him in a Sixers uni


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

So, who's this oden guy?


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> So, who's this oden guy?


Eh, he's nothing special. Only the top ranked player in college


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> So, who's this oden guy?


LOL


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> LOL


Not into college stuff, sorry.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

People might be disappointed when the 2007 draft comes around. Oden is a different kind of kid. He has said dozens of times that he likes college and plans to be there for a while. How long is a while? I don't know. But I would not expect G.O. to come out before the 2008 NBA Draft. It's a little like Tim Duncan and Grant Hill. He is content to stay in school and improve his game.

http://www.dispatch.com/bball/bball.php?story=dispatch/2006/12/16/20061216-A1-01.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tha Freak said:


> Yeah, Odgen has looked pretty impressive so far. Damn, I would piss myself to see him in a Sixers uni



Jonathan Ogden is playing basketball for OSU? Well, he is 6'9, so it's possible. Though, I think his eligibility ran out awhile ago.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOYALTY said:


> People might be disappointed when the 2007 draft comes around. Oden is a different kind of kid. He has said dozens of times that he likes college and plans to be there for a while. How long is a while? I don't know. But I would not expect G.O. to come out before the 2008 NBA Draft. It's a little like Tim Duncan and Grant Hill. He is content to stay in school and improve his game.
> 
> http://www.dispatch.com/bball/bball.php?story=dispatch/2006/12/16/20061216-A1-01.html



He says that now, but the opportunity hasn't come along, yet. It could be different, and may be different. Experiencing the situation about his options could change a lot once he has the choice. He doesn't have that choice now, and didn't have one this past yr. He HAD to go to school, and we don't know if he would have opted not to go to the draft then, either.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kevin Durant would be a nice consolation prize, looks like a very nice player. Looking at him makes it seem like Chris Bosh was a body builder when he was at G-Tech though.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

LOYALTY said:


> People might be disappointed when the 2007 draft comes around. Oden is a different kind of kid. He has said dozens of times that he likes college and plans to be there for a while. How long is a while? I don't know. But I would not expect G.O. to come out before the 2008 NBA Draft. It's a little like Tim Duncan and Grant Hill. He is content to stay in school and improve his game.
> 
> http://www.dispatch.com/bball/bball.php?story=dispatch/2006/12/16/20061216-A1-01.html


Well, if he really feels that way about school, he will be even more determined than most to go back and get his degree after he declares for the draft. 
Not only will he be turning away top pick $$$; he'll also be saying no to mega endorsement deals. 

...And if he really wants to improve his game, the logical move would be to go to the NBA where he can polish his skills against better talent. He's already miles above the competition in college.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

People seem deadset convinced that the sixers are on their way to a 1st or 2nd pick in this draft. I a sinking feeling that although that would obviously be optimal that they are going to manage to string a few streaks togather here and there by seasons end and screw up their majority stake in draftballs come lottery time. I see them getting the 4-6 pick if anything. Who are the major prospects found at that posistion?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> People seem deadset convinced that the sixers are on their way to a 1st or 2nd pick in this draft. I a sinking feeling that although that would obviously be optimal that they are going to manage to string a few streaks togather here and there by seasons end and screw up their majority stake in draftballs come lottery time. I see them getting the 4-6 pick if anything. Who are the major prospects found at that posistion?


I find it hard to believe this team will be too bad to be right there.

The bottom is going to be very crowded, but I don't see this team winning more than 18 games. So we should be right there. Have faith (or is it, have no faith? lol).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If we ended 4-6 though, I'd want Al Horford.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Potential #3 pick Brandan Wright of UNC is playing right now on ESPN Vs Georgia Tech.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Oden 
Durant
Budinger

That would be my priority targets depending on what pick we get 

I know a lot of guys will say horford,noah,YI etc at 4th or 5th pick but i`m very big on Chase Budinger,i think the kid has tons of potential and from all accounts is a natural athlete and a very willing learner with no ****ty attitude,looks to be a big improver over time to me and the kid has great range on his shot also


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Joakim Noah a possibility?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Joakim Noah a possibility?


From what I've heard, Noah is more a great hustle and support player, and not so much a star or go-to-guy. Anyone actually know about Noah?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Noah's not a great offensive player, but he does everything else so well, it's hard not to like him. His passing is unbelievable for a big man.

FWIW, he's shooting 68% from the floor, which is third best in the country.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=22154


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Here's the list people should be following

1. Greg Oden- Obvious reasons. He will be the best shot blocker in the NBA and completely change the way coaches prepare their offense each night. He's also starting to show some offensive prowess now that he is healthier. He would allow the 6ers to compete for rings regularly. 

2. Kevin Durant- He's either going to be an incredible bust or an all-star annually. He can shoot the ball well from the outside, especially for a guy who is 6-10 and he has solid handles, however he can't do much else. He's stuck on D because he hasn't demonstrated he can guard the perimeter and he can't bang in the paint. On offense he absolutely needs to bulk up in a big way so he can begin to learn how to drive to the basket. We'll see how he progresses this year but I do not want the 2nd pick of the draft as of right now. 

The reason I prefer pick #3
3. Brandan Wright- I think he's closer to Durant than most people think. This kid can score, rebound and defend, all in the paint. If he adds some muscle he will be a huge inside presence each game. He has the skills but needs to develop some more consistency and obviously bulk up. He would perfectly fill out the 4 position. 

4a. Julian Wright- Wright is still inconsistent which bothers me but he is a very talented player who could be a huge piece. His great passing skills would improve everyone around him and him and iggy would make for a sick wing combo. 

5. Chase Buddinger- Word out of AZ is that he won't leave but a guarentee in the lotto may change that. He's still a little rough around the edges but he has amazing athleticism and he can shoot the ball very well. Would be the perfect 2 guard for the 6ers. 

I also like Spencer Hawes and think he's the #4 prospect but we probably won't draft him because he's another center. Although I think he'll probably be better than Sammy. 

4. Spencer Hawes- As Washington continues to lose he continues to impress. He is the most skilled big men in the draft in terms of post moves and shooting ability. He's very agile around the basket and has great hands as well. He has also rebounds pretty well and would make for a very nice big man, although i guess you could say the 6ers don't need him. I still don't think he should be ignored.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> Here's the list people should be following
> 
> 1. Greg Oden- Obvious reasons. He will be the best shot blocker in the NBA and completely change the way coaches prepare their offense each night. He's also starting to show some offensive prowess now that he is healthier. He would allow the 6ers to compete for rings regularly.
> 
> ...



:worthy: Nice post man....Kinda makes me wanna take back what I said about you in the other thread. I don't watch college ball at all so I love it when you college heads do write ups.


----------

